# Little House of Horrors



## electriclese (May 29, 2013)

Ok, I ran across this classy ungrounded 50 amp service and all the homeowner wanted me to do was run a feed for a new hotwater heater that used to be gas but plumber said it was cheaper to change to electric since the existing masonry chimney was not up to code for the application.Nevermind that they have a 50 amp range feed ran directly off the disconnect, and a 30 amp dryer feed inside the home but they also have a 30 amp dryer feed to the detatched garage.The fedpac stab-lok loadcenter has no overcurrent protection or disconnect as it is wired to the supply/meter side of the disconnect.  Like fedpac stab-lok panels arent bad enough with overcurrent protection/disconnect.  Love how some breakers arent properly installed as the heels are below the tab, nice touch.I told the owner he needs a rewire of the residence and a larger service.  He said I am full of BS.There is more but my phone won't resize the image of the sweet wooden edison base fuse panel (ceramic fuseblocks surface mounted on plaster wall and boxed with 2x2 lumber and plywood cover, wires bare with laquer) that's only overcurrent protection and disconnect for a 30 amp dryer receptacle and 120v feed to lighting and receptacles in two bedrooms and a bathroom.  Yes this panel is energized when main disconnect is off.

View attachment 1793


View attachment 1793


/monthly_2013_05/Fedpac-1.jpg.e2df53e97a6745b8550ff8b4c333f8f1.jpg


----------



## electriclese (May 29, 2013)

Edison base fuse centerHere is a resized image of fuse center and a zoomed out image of service.

View attachment 717


View attachment 718


View attachment 717


View attachment 718


/monthly_2013_05/20130522_082422.jpg.d46b4c5ad50ced723f0d349e82b28d7c.jpg

/monthly_2013_05/20130522_093911.jpg.ab06fcc2ac5d8fe489762b63434949df.jpg


----------



## cda (May 29, 2013)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Dennis (May 29, 2013)

If you are asking what to do I have no question.  I would walk away unless I could clean up the mess.  Either the plumber finds a way to vent-- you don't always need to use a chimney--- or they pay for a service change


----------



## TheCommish (May 29, 2013)

looks like a fire waiting to happen


----------



## steveray (May 29, 2013)

Nice!....Thanks for posting!


----------



## jar546 (May 29, 2013)

Welcome and thank you for posting.

Now for a reality check:  You know as well as I do that chances are he will find someone to do what he wants and you will never see that house again.  Sad


----------



## fatboy (May 29, 2013)

Yes........Welcome!   :agree


----------



## ICE (May 29, 2013)

electriclese said:
			
		

> He said I am full of BS.


I get that a lot.....It's not correct often but it's a good idea to pay close attention to what I'm saying......'cause now and then I need to make room for fresh BS.


----------



## ICE (May 29, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Welcome and thank you for posting.Now for a reality check:  You know as well as I do that chances are he will find someone to do what he wants and *you will never see that house again*.  Sad


He might see it on Channel 7 at 11:00.


----------



## electriclese (May 29, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Now for a reality check:  You know as well as I do that chances are he will find someone to do what he wants and you will never see that house again.  Sad


All too true.  I did my duty though by not agreeing to make a bad situation worse for a few bucks and thus becoming the last person to touch the system before it likely starts a fire.



			
				ICE said:
			
		

> He might see it on Channel 7 at 11:00.


Stay tuned...


----------



## electriclese (Jun 11, 2013)

Update: Was called back out to do some device change outs and a "master" electrician had changed out the fedpac loadcenter and fixed visible issues at disconnect BUT turning off disconnect leaves the edison based fuse panel and knife switch live feeding circuits in the home.  Good thing I was using my meter to test before going to town.  The can with the meter has been drilled in back and power pulled from there (hopefully after the meter at least).

Many feeds inside the home are still knob & tube and old metal clad cloth.

Really nice work indeed.  Still a 50 amp service with old disconnect and meter cans.


----------



## BSSTG (Jun 11, 2013)

Greetings,

Gotta love it!

BSSTG


----------

